# Loss of signal Thurs. night?



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

I live in the central NJ area. Anybody experience complete loss of signal/reception Thursday evening , April 3?


----------



## BillHiggs (Apr 19, 2008)

johnp37 said:


> I live in the central NJ area. Anybody experience complete loss of signal/reception Thursday evening , April 3?


I had zero reception Friday night in Central Jersey


----------

